# "Bandar Shahpour" Seychelles 1943



## Chris G Anderson (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm researching the last voyage of "Bandar Shahpour" (Strick Line). My dad was a DEMS gunner on board. They sailed from Bombay to Marmagoa (docked 4 days), Kilindini (1 or2 days), Mahe in the Seychelles(10 days), Capetown (1 day), Takoradi (11 days) before being torpedoed by U515 off Freetown (Convoy TS37) on 30th April 1943. They had a cargo of manganese ore, oil seeds, copra, rubber and general. I assume they would have loaded the manganese at Marmagoa ? My questions are, what would they have been loading at Mahe ? They were there for 10 days - 5th to 15th March 1943, and what would they have loaded at Takoradi ? Maybe they were just waiting there for the convoy to be assembled ?

I'd be grateful for any assistance.

Chris Anderson


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi Chris ; My guess is that they loaded copra in Mahe . And perhaps oil seeds in Takoradi . 
Having visited Mahe while at sea with Brocklebanks we unloaded there but don't recollect ever loading on our way to India .
The main export from the Seychelles in the 60s / 70s was Copra and Shark Meat which was transported mainly to East Africa by local small shipping company owned by a family called Adams .


----------



## Mike Butt (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi Chris Please contact me re Seychelles Updates

[email protected]


----------

